# Gemstone Collection



## shaezie

Hi everyone. Hope all is well with you all. There are forum threads about jewellery but not on GEMSTONES so we'll try to make one and show us your amazing collections. Post your lovely pieces from top precious stones to semi precious stones but let's admit that they're all precious as mother nature produced it with time and uniqueness to every type of gems that we have now. Enjoy!  ^-^


----------



## shaezie

Here's the first one. Ruby earrings with white zircon.


----------



## shaezie

Today's feature.. Glenn Lehrer's infinity cut diamantina citrine ring.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I need to clean some of my jewellery, and then I’ll share!


----------



## shaezie

coachlover1000 said:


> I need to clean some of my jewellery, and then I’ll share!



Oh sure. Please do share them here. Thank you xx


----------



## Hurrem1001

EFFY 14K YG emerald and diamond ring


----------



## Hurrem1001

14K YG opal and diamond ring (the opals have much more colour under direct light.)


----------



## Hurrem1001

14K WG sapphire and diamond ring.


----------



## Hurrem1001

14K YG blue topaz, peridot, citrine and amethyst drop earrings.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sterling silver gray pearl drop earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have a few gemstone pieces, I prefer gemstones to diamonds - such beautiful colours. I’ll take some photos when I can, for now here is my latest gemstone acquisition which I’ve posted on other threads - sapphire and diamond ring set in 18k white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings set in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Aquamarine ring set in platinum - gift from DH. It was preowned and I don’t like the setting with the diamonds on either side, so when I have funds I’m planning to get it reset


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sapphire and diamond huggie hoops set in 18k white gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sapphire and diamond studs set in 18k white gold - gift from my mother, she originally had them made to wear to my wedding with a matching pendant in 2011


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring set in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough pearl drop-diamond huggie earrings in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany pearls by the yard bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Turquoise pendant bought abroad and set in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Pevi

I love your gemstones! I don’t have many pieces with gemstones but I’m thinking of adding some!


----------



## shaezie

coachlover1000 said:


> EFFY 14K YG emerald and diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683203



Emerald is so elegant. I love it. Thank you for sharing. Xx


----------



## shaezie

Pevi said:


> I love your gemstones! I don’t have many pieces with gemstones but I’m thinking of adding some!



Sure.  Please do share them with us. Thank you xx


----------



## shaezie

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have a few gemstone pieces, I prefer gemstones to diamonds - such beautiful colours. I’ll take some photos when I can, for now here is my latest gemstone acquisition which I’ve posted on other threads - sapphire and diamond ring set in 18k white gold.



Lovely. The beautiful hue of the sapphire is so gorgeous.


----------



## shaezie

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aquamarine ring set in platinum - gift from DH. It was preowned and I don’t like the setting with the diamonds on either side, so when I have funds I’m planning to get it reset




It's lovely


----------



## shaezie

Pevi said:


> I love your gemstones! I don’t have many pieces with gemstones but I’m thinking of adding some!



I would say yes. I used to buy just plain metal jewelleries before but when I started acquiring gemstones then I can't stop anymore. It's a bit addictive though. Ha ha.


----------



## shaezie

Hi everyone. I'm so happy to see what you've shared with us and please share some more. It's nice to see different designs, style of jewelleries and different gemstones of any shape or form.


----------



## shaezie

So gals and guys, I wanna share with you my latest piece. A blue diamond necklace. ^-^


----------



## Hurrem1001

shaezie said:


> So gals and guys, I wanna share with you my latest piece. A blue diamond necklace. ^-^



This is absolutely stunning. Can I ask where you bought it? I have a champagne diamond three flower ring. I wasn’t going to post it, but I’ve changed my mind being as you posted this. As soon as I can get some sun to show you the beautiful colours, I’ll be sure to share that with you too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

shaezie said:


> So gals and guys, I wanna share with you my latest piece. A blue diamond necklace. ^-^


That’s some necklace! Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pink Gold Sapphire and Diamond bangle:



Ring is a black opal doublet by Stephen Webster
Top bracelet is Turquoise doublet and diamond in white gold
Then a Cartier JUC
Next is Aquamarines set in platinum 
Next are yellow and blue sapphires
Then a Cartier Love
I love mixing and matching colors and designers.



Earrings are sapphires and diamonds and the turquoise stone is an agate seton blackened gold. No, I don’t know how to take a selfie.


----------



## shaezie

coachlover1000 said:


> This is absolutely stunning. Can I ask where you bought it? I have a champagne diamond three flower ring. I wasn’t going to post it, but I’ve changed my mind being as you posted this. As soon as I can get some sun to show you the beautiful colours, I’ll be sure to share that with you too!



Thank you. I got it from TJC. A good online shop to get genuine gemstones. Ooohh la la. Champagne diamonds. I love the colour of them. I can't wait to see it


----------



## shaezie

Notorious Pink said:


> Pink Gold Sapphire and Diamond bangle:
> View attachment 4684468
> 
> 
> Ring is a black opal doublet by Stephen Webster
> Top bracelet is Turquoise doublet and diamond in white gold
> Then a Cartier JUC
> Next is Aquamarines set in platinum
> Next are yellow and blue sapphires
> Then a Cartier Love
> I love mixing and matching colors and designers.
> View attachment 4684469
> 
> 
> Earrings are sapphires and diamonds and the turquoise stone is an agate seton blackened gold. No, I don’t know how to take a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684470



Darling that's just gorgeous.  I love them all. And that is a good selfie I can say.


----------



## Notorious Pink

shaezie said:


> Darling that's just gorgeous.  I love them all. And that is a good selfie I can say.


Thank you!!!


----------



## shaezie

Featuring Zambian Emerald with Natural Cambodian Zircon ring. What a lovely sight to see.


----------



## pfaeria

Made a hot pink tourmaline ring as my alternative engagement ring and I’m totally loving the colour!


----------



## shaezie

Hello.  How are you all doing? I hope you're all being safe and all well. Take care @everyone and keep safe. God bless xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I totally love gemstones. theyre so gorgeous! 
Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)
Zambian Emerald diamond pendant 
Amethyst (Tiffany) Love Bugs ring
Ruby horizon ring (tiffany)
Green tourmaline ring 
Amethyst yellow gold necklace 
Amethyst flower ring (tiffany) 
Kunzite ring with diamonds
Blue topaz ring in yellow gold

I have others but my photos are terrible haha


----------



## shaezie

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love gemstones. theyre so gorgeous!
> Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)
> Zambian Emerald diamond pendant
> Amethyst (Tiffany) Love Bugs ring
> Ruby horizon ring (tiffany)
> Green tourmaline ring
> Amethyst yellow gold necklace
> Amethyst flower ring (tiffany)
> Kunzite ring with diamonds
> Blue topaz ring in yellow gold
> 
> I have others but my photos are terrible haha



They're so gorgeous. All of them.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)  - stunning!  Now I have to make a virtual visit to Tiffany's.


----------



## papertiger

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love gemstones. theyre so gorgeous!
> Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)
> Zambian Emerald diamond pendant
> Amethyst (Tiffany) Love Bugs ring
> Ruby horizon ring (tiffany)
> Green tourmaline ring
> Amethyst yellow gold necklace
> Amethyst flower ring (tiffany)
> Kunzite ring with diamonds
> Blue topaz ring in yellow gold
> 
> I have others but my photos are terrible haha



Everyone is a stunner


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love gemstones. theyre so gorgeous!
> Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)
> Zambian Emerald diamond pendant
> Amethyst (Tiffany) Love Bugs ring
> Ruby horizon ring (tiffany)
> Green tourmaline ring
> Amethyst yellow gold necklace
> Amethyst flower ring (tiffany)
> Kunzite ring with diamonds
> Blue topaz ring in yellow gold
> 
> I have others but my photos are terrible haha


Stunning pieces.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

shaezie said:


> They're so gorgeous. All of them.



Thank you so much  xx



MatAllston said:


> Stunning pieces.



Thank you very much xx



papertiger said:


> Everyone is a stunner



Thank you  I have a soft spot for them xx



lovieluvslux said:


> Rose gold amethyst ring (tiffany)  - stunning!  Now I have to make a virtual visit to Tiffany's.



Thank you, I get a lot of wear out of it. Its a few years old now I am not sure if they still have it. Wishing you luck! x


----------



## Tahoe10

My Jamie Joseph Collection: opal, tanzanite, quartz, and moss aquamarine. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Tahoe10

And part of my Misa Collection. I love these opals. Please excuse my nails !!!!


----------



## shaezie

It's already been a month or so for us here since the lockdown started. Time has passed and during those times we were anxious on how can we manage being stuck at home and can't go out anywhere unless for necessities. As time goes by, we keep on thinking of ways how to cope with the current situation we are in. We get crazy ideas, fun ideas and creative ones too.
So, I'm kindly asking everyone to share on how are you coping in these trying times we are all in. It might be helpful in some way for any of us here. 

As for me, as most people do, I enjoy cooking and baking. I can get creative too and work on my sketch pad  and draw or paint on leather accessories  like purses and handbags and one of the things I usually do if I have an extra time is to browse the internet for jewelleries. I love looking at jewelleries in Instagram. They fascinate me and makes me so happy seeing bright, lovely and sparkly things. For gemstones/jewellery lovers here, let me share one of my favourite rings from my collections.


----------



## Pevi

An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous. 
And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


----------



## shaezie

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top



Honey, that's gorgeous. Absolutely stunning. I love a heirloom. I should  be thinking now on what to pass down to my future children and their generation. Hahaha.. And don't worry about pyjamas. I'm all eyes on your lovely necklace.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


That is a magnificent necklace!


----------



## cdtracing

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


Holy Cow!!!!  That is magnificent!!  Gurl....I would wear that anywhere!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


This piece is gorgeous!  Do you know anything about it’s age?  History?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

That awkward moment when you realize you don’t have a lot of color in your jewelry box... lol! Peridot/diamond ring my parents bought for me (I had the choice of a birthstone ring or a class ring my senior year of high school), an Ethiopian opal bracelet I made, a two-tone tanzanite ring from Etsy, and a moonstone pendant, also from Etsy.


----------



## goldengirl123

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top



It’s beautiful! You absolutely should wear it anywhere you want!


----------



## skyqueen

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


Are you kidding me? Wear that gorgeous necklace...unique and a conversation piece! People (me) wear a diamond tennis necklace with t-shirt/jeans. Anything goes...................


----------



## skyqueen

Amethyst


----------



## Pevi

Thank you for your kind words about my necklace! 
The necklace is lovely, but I live in an extremely dangerous city! I would fear for my life wearing it out and about. I could wear it at an event in my home, but I never plan anything that fancy ;D


----------



## wee drop o bush

This is a wonderful thread 
I love gemstones, here is my Ruby ring that my husband got me for our 20th wedding anniversary [emoji3531]


----------



## shaezie

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4718997
> View attachment 4718995
> 
> This is a wonderful thread
> I love gemstones, here is my Ruby ring that my husband got me for our 20th wedding anniversary [emoji3531]



Lovely rings. My first favourite gemstone of all.


----------



## shaezie

Pevi said:


> Thank you for your kind words about my necklace!
> The necklace is lovely, but I live in an extremely dangerous city! I would fear for my life wearing it out and about. I could wear it at an event in my home, but I never plan anything that fancy ;D



True. It'll be a feast for the eyes especially for the thieves. But doll, you can wear it at home. 
 Just make a day of dress up for dinner with your family and wear fancy stuff especially at this time of our lives where we are all stuck at home. Let's make it more fun. Haha.


----------



## shaezie

Here's one from me. It was taken last night when I was doing my beauty rituals (so pardon the masked face). Haha. I thought, same thing everyday in this lockdown life so I wanted to make it more fun and unusual. (Not sure if somr people put their jewelleries on while doing some beauty regimens). But hey no harm done right? Hahaha. 

Wearing my golden south sea pearl and diamond ring and fresh water pearl necklace.


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> Here's one from me. It was taken last night when I was doing my beauty rituals (so pardon the masked face). Haha. I thought, same thing everyday in this lockdown life so I wanted to make it more fun and unusual. (*Not sure if somr people put their jewelleries on while doing some beauty regimen*s). But hey no harm done right? Hahaha.
> 
> Wearing my golden south sea pearl and diamond ring and fresh water pearl necklace.


I love this! Hey - I wear my baubles with my robe. No time is a bad time! Beautiful pearls & diamond!


----------



## Lilybarb

Adore seeing everyone's gemstones!   Cleaned up part of my rings ...


----------



## Lilybarb

The amethyst is the latest addition. 
Support your local jeweler.


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> I love this! Hey - I wear my baubles with my robe. No time is a bad time! Beautiful pearls & diamond!



Thanks love. Believe me dear, I wear my accessories even for a few moments in the evening just for fun. Hahaha. xx


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> The amethyst is the latest addition.
> Support your local jeweler.


 
They're all lovely but this one stands out more for me. I love the shape and the setting. Gorgeous. xx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lilybarb said:


> The amethyst is the latest addition.
> Support your local jeweler.


So beautiful


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> Thanks love. Believe me dear, I wear my accessories even for a few moments in the evening just for fun. Hahaha. xx


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> They're all lovely but this one stands out more for me. I love the shape and the setting. Gorgeous. xx





AntiqueShopper said:


> So beautiful


Thank you! Roger, my local jeweler, makes most of his creations just a little different, making each his very own (top pic 1st ruby ring on ring finger is one of his creations). The amethyst is a Siberian amethyst that is cushion cut with multiple square cuts across the top. It catches any kind of light beautifully (although my camera does not). I first admired it last Christmas & tho he was running a sale - I just couldn't spend a chunk on myself. Then a couple of days ago I went to see him to get a watch sized. I realized I might be his only customer for the day.  Of course I had to peruse his rings while I waited & lo & behold there was the amethyst, still waiting for me. He offered an even better deal - & seemed so happy to make the sale.  We both went away very very happy!
Just a little history on the others - top pic - pinky ring is a garnet I purchased from Neiman Marcus circa 1978 - vintage now!. It was the first nice jewelry I bought for myself. Another vintage is in the 2nd pic, the 3 stone ring on pinky is my mother's birthstone (she passed almost 3 years ago) so it's very special to me.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you! Roger, my local jeweler, makes most of his creations just a little different, making each his very own (top pic 1st ruby ring on ring finger is one of his creations). The amethyst is a Siberian amethyst that is cushion cut with multiple square cuts across the top. It catches any kind of light beautifully (although my camera does not). I first admired it last Christmas & tho he was running a sale - I just couldn't spend a chunk on myself. Then a couple of days ago I went to see him to get a watch sized. I realized I might be his only customer for the day.  Of course I had to peruse his rings while I waited & lo & behold there was the amethyst, still waiting for me. He offered an even better deal - & seemed so happy to make the sale.  We both went away very very happy!
> Just a little history on the others - top pic - pinky ring is a garnet I purchased from Neiman Marcus circa 1978 - vintage now!. It was the first nice jewelry I bought for myself. Another vintage is in the 2nd pic, the 3 stone ring on pinky is my mother's birthstone (she passed almost 3 years ago) so it's very special to me.


The amethyst story warmed my heart. You must be a really good person


----------



## papertiger

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


----------



## papertiger

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> That awkward moment when you realize you don’t have a lot of color in your jewelry box... lol! Peridot/diamond ring my parents bought for me (I had the choice of a birthstone ring or a class ring my senior year of high school), an Ethiopian opal bracelet I made, a two-tone tanzanite ring from Etsy, and a moonstone pendant, also from Etsy.
> View attachment 4714155



Gorgeous opal necklace


----------



## papertiger

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4718997
> View attachment 4718995
> 
> This is a wonderful thread
> I love gemstones, here is my Ruby ring that my husband got me for our 20th wedding anniversary [emoji3531]



The colour of those is wonderful


----------



## papertiger

shaezie said:


> Here's one from me. It was taken last night when I was doing my beauty rituals (so pardon the masked face). Haha. I thought, same thing everyday in this lockdown life so I wanted to make it more fun and unusual. (Not sure if somr people put their jewelleries on while doing some beauty regimens). But hey no harm done right? Hahaha.
> 
> Wearing my golden south sea pearl and diamond ring and fresh water pearl necklace.



Very editorial shot!

Anyway, pearls need to be worn, right


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> The amethyst is the latest addition.
> Support your local jeweler.


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you! Roger, my local jeweler, makes most of his creations just a little different, making each his very own (top pic 1st ruby ring on ring finger is one of his creations). The amethyst is a Siberian amethyst that is cushion cut with multiple square cuts across the top. It catches any kind of light beautifully (although my camera does not). I first admired it last Christmas & tho he was running a sale - I just couldn't spend a chunk on myself. Then a couple of days ago I went to see him to get a watch sized. I realized I might be his only customer for the day.  Of course I had to peruse his rings while I waited & lo & behold there was the amethyst, still waiting for me. He offered an even better deal - & seemed so happy to make the sale.  We both went away very very happy!
> Just a little history on the others - top pic - pinky ring is a garnet I purchased from Neiman Marcus circa 1978 - vintage now!. It was the first nice jewelry I bought for myself. Another vintage is in the 2nd pic, the 3 stone ring on pinky is my mother's birthstone (she passed almost 3 years ago) so it's very special to me.



That's amazing. Good thing he offered you a good deal about the ring. I would ask him for a discount anyway. Hahaha. I like it when behind a piece of jewellery there's a story to tell. It's always fascinating.


----------



## shaezie

papertiger said:


> Very editorial shot!
> 
> Anyway, pearls need to be worn, right



Sure. Pearls really do need to be worn and adored. Let the beauty and elegance be seen.


----------



## shaezie

I just wanna share my newly painted links jewellery box. As I was sorting my necklaces last night, I saw this box and thought it would be perfect for my pearl necklaces to put in to. So today, after baking some bread and getting some rest, I took out my paints and voila, I had it painted just a few moments ago. ^-^


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> That's amazing. Good thing he offered you a good deal about the ring. I would ask him for a discount anyway. Hahaha. I like it when behind a piece of jewellery there's a story to tell. It's always fascinating.


Thank you @shaezie. Funny, I never thought about "bauble biographies" lol, but pretty much all my stuff has a "past".    gasp!


----------



## Lilybarb

Consumer2much said:


> The amethyst story warmed my heart. You must be a really good person


 Between the two of us - Roger & I - he's the better person. Thank you @Consumer2much.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sakshi.Mathur said:


>


@shaezie, Wow!  Your ruby band is a looker!  More than beautiful!


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> @shaezie, Wow!  Your ruby band is a looker!  More than beautiful!



Oh, wait. This isn't mine..it's @Sakshi.Mathur 's one. I guess he or she just tagged me.


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> Oh, wait. This isn't mine..it's @Sakshi.Mathur 's one. I guess he or she just tagged me.


Thank you for pointing it out - sorry @Sakshi.Mathur! Luv your band!!


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you for pointing it out - sorry @Sakshi.Mathur! Luv your band!!



No worries xx


----------



## efleon

Hoping for opinions and advice on a recent sapphire acquisition.
My jeweler is allowing me to take this ring home to decide.
I will be honest. I like the price! A lot of bling for not a lot of $$.
It’s a 2.98 carat GIA certified sapphire with .22 tcw very nice sparkly side stones set n 14k.
If you look closely, the sapphire has a silk inclusion (lower right side in pic).
I’m hoping you ladies know about stones like this. Is the inclusion a deal-breaker? And what about that dark blue color? It’s almost opaque to my eye but the GIA certified says it’s “transparent “.
All thoughts appreciated!
PS-pls excuse quarantine gel nails!


----------



## shaezie

Hi Love, most genuine (coloured) gemstones have inclusions. If your ring is being sold by a reputable jeweller you can be sure that it's genuine. So gemstones has quality grades from AA to AAAA (if I'm not mistaken) and four c's should be consider; colour, clarity, cut, carat.  The lesser the inclusion your gemstone has the rarer it is and that will be the most expensive one. And also where is the gem from? So in summary, little inclusion is alright and doesn't affect it that much. And if the price is good for the quality of the stone you have then it's a definitely for a grab.


----------



## shaezie

Hope it helps xx


----------



## shaezie

efleon said:


> View attachment 4723131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for opinions and advice on a recent sapphire acquisition.
> My jeweler is allowing me to take this ring home to decide.
> I will be honest. I like the price! A lot of bling for not a lot of $$.
> It’s a 2.98 carat GIA certified sapphire with .22 tcw very nice sparkly side stones set n 14k.
> If you look closely, the sapphire has a silk inclusion (lower right side in pic).
> I’m hoping you ladies know about stones like this. Is the inclusion a deal-breaker? And what about that dark blue color? It’s almost opaque to my eye but the GIA certified says it’s “transparent “.
> All thoughts appreciated!
> PS-pls excuse quarantine gel nails!



Hi Love, most genuine (coloured) gemstones have inclusions. If your ring is being sold by a reputable jeweller you can be sure that it's genuine. So gemstones has quality grades from AA to AAAA (if I'm not mistaken) and four c's should be consider; colour, clarity, cut, carat.  The lesser the inclusion your gemstone has the rarer it is and that will be the most expensive one. So in summary, little inclusion is alright and doesn't affect it that much. And if the price is good for the quality of the stone you have then it's a definitely for a grab. 

Hope you I answered your queries right xx


----------



## Lilybarb

@efleon - what @shaezie says. 
If I liked the ring I'd get it. If I had to think about it I would probably pass. First impressions of bling means the most to me personally. It is a very pretty ring.

https://www.withclarity.com/education/gemstone-education/sapphire-gemstone/sapphire-grading


----------



## efleon

Thanks ladies. I think what’s throwing me is the objectivity of colored stones. Diamonds also have some objectivity (I.e., a diamond may sparkle like crazy and have life and fire despite less than perfect specs) but by and large you can choose a great diamond on specs alone.
Colored stone quality is much more based on how they appear to your eye.
So I’m still on the fence with thus one.
I’m thinking that once we are out of quarantine I will have it sized (right now it’s 10.5 and my largest finger is an 8. 
I think I will like it a lot more once it fits properly.
I think it will make a nice everyday comfortable ring on my right hand. Nothing crazy but a nice quality sparkle and color.


----------



## efleon

Oh my goodness!
I meant “subjective” and stupid spellcheck changed it in my above message twice!!
Sorry if y’all were head-scratching.
I meant the subjectivity of colored stones is what’s throwing me!!


----------



## shaezie

efleon said:


> Thanks ladies. I think what’s throwing me is the objectivity of colored stones. Diamonds also have some objectivity (I.e., a diamond may sparkle like crazy and have life and fire despite less than perfect specs) but by and large you can choose a great diamond on specs alone.
> Colored stone quality is much more based on how they appear to your eye.
> So I’m still on the fence with thus one.
> I’m thinking that once we are out of quarantine I will have it sized (right now it’s 10.5 and my largest finger is an 8.
> I think I will like it a lot more once it fits properly.
> I think it will make a nice everyday comfortable ring on my right hand. Nothing crazy but a nice quality sparkle and color.



You're most welcome dear. I'm happy  to help in anyway I can. Personally, I like it when there's a bit of imperfection on some gemstones coz for me they look more natural. I do collect gemstones and some of that I own are not perfect in clarity and colour but they're of good quality stones. Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy your new ring especially once it's resized coz size has an impact as well


----------



## Lilybarb

Bags for me need to be carried out for full enjoyment (for me) so lately I've been having a better time with my jewelry. Even if I have on my robe, I get pleasure out of just looking at my jewelry. "Elizabeth Taylor syndrome" in poor mode - but the enjoyment is the same. 
All of the rings in top are in need of cleaning. The multicolor ring is just a little fun piece I picked up recently, plus the bracelet is a watermelon tourmaline.


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> Bags for me need to be carried out for full enjoyment (for me) so lately I've been having a better time with my jewelry. Even if I have on my robe, I get pleasure out of just looking at my jewelry. "Elizabeth Taylor syndrome" in poor mode - but the enjoyment is the same.
> All of the rings in top are in need of cleaning. The multicolor ring is just a little fun piece I picked up recently, plus the bracelet is a watermelon tourmaline.



Love all of them. We have got the same syndrome Love. Hahaha. But it's fun. Wait, is the the largest gemstone a mystic topaz or something else?


----------



## Lilybarb

shaezie said:


> Love all of them. We have got the same syndrome Love. Hahaha. But it's fun. Wait, is the the largest gemstone a mystic topaz or something else?


Thank you @shaezie! You got the poor woman's ET Syndrome too?  Fun isn't it!
And yes - that is a mystic topaz.


----------



## grnbri

I’m not usually a colored stone person but l recently got on a kick. My quarantine ring just came in - a vivid green garnet from tanzania- and here she is with a few of her other colorful friends.


----------



## Lilybarb

grnbri said:


> I’m not usually a colored stone person but l recently got on a kick. My quarantine ring just came in - a vivid green garnet from tanzania- and here she is with a few of her other colorful friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730742


It is GORGEOUS! Luv the way you have them stacked too! All of them are very pretty- the one on the index is a beauty.


----------



## shaezie

grnbri said:


> I’m not usually a colored stone person but l recently got on a kick. My quarantine ring just came in - a vivid green garnet from tanzania- and here she is with a few of her other colorful friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730742



Lovely. I love the colours and combinations.


----------



## shaezie

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @shaezie! You got the poor woman's ET Syndrome too?  Fun isn't it!
> And yes - that is a mystic topaz.



Oh yes, indeed. I just can't get enough of them. Hahaha. My boyfriend always say, " you always look at your jewelleries and you got in a habit of wearing them before bed time. XD" .


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

grnbri said:


> I’m not usually a colored stone person but l recently got on a kick. My quarantine ring just came in - a vivid green garnet from tanzania- and here she is with a few of her other colorful friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730742


That is gorgeous ! I love how you styled it on your middle finger too. Enjoy and wear in good health xx


----------



## BeautyAddict58

efleon said:


> View attachment 4723131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for opinions and advice on a recent sapphire acquisition.
> My jeweler is allowing me to take this ring home to decide.
> I will be honest. I like the price! A lot of bling for not a lot of $$.
> It’s a 2.98 carat GIA certified sapphire with .22 tcw very nice sparkly side stones set n 14k.
> If you look closely, the sapphire has a silk inclusion (lower right side in pic).
> I’m hoping you ladies know about stones like this. Is the inclusion a deal-breaker? And what about that dark blue color? It’s almost opaque to my eye but the GIA certified says it’s “transparent “.
> All thoughts appreciated!
> PS-pls excuse quarantine gel nails!



Most sapphires are routinely heat-treated to remove inclusions and improve color. But heat-treated sapphires are worth less than untreated ones. Since this stone has silks, it is possibly not treated? Should be on the GIA evaluation.

As for color, if you like this color go for it.


----------



## shaezie

Hi everyone. I just bought a couple of bracelets. Not my usual type but it I like the colours and I find it playful especially when you add something more to it. Does anyone here have this kind of bracelets as well?

 *stretchable bracelets: amazonite and rose quartz.


----------



## sugarcherry

My small collection of gems ❤️


----------



## MmeHulot

sugarcherry said:


> My small collection of gems ❤️


Is that chalcedony on the right?


----------



## sugarcherry

MmeHulot said:


> Is that chalcedony on the right?


Amethyst


----------



## essiedub

grnbri said:


> I’m not usually a colored stone person but l recently got on a kick. My quarantine ring just came in - a vivid green garnet from tanzania- and here she is with a few of her other colorful friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730742


What a wonderful guard ring you have in top of your new garnet! Was it designed to go together?


----------



## essiedub

sugarcherry said:


> My small collection of gems ❤️


Gorgeous! Love the style range from simple to ornate! What are the 2 stones on the left and middle..? Ruby?


----------



## sugarcherry

essiedub said:


> Gorgeous! Love the style range from simple to ornate! What are the 2 stones on the left and middle..? Ruby?


Ruby my birthstone ❤️


----------



## Lilybarb

sugarcherry said:


> Ruby my birthstone ❤️


Mine too - we're summertime babies! 
Your collection is eye-popping beautiful!


----------



## Mpill

essiedub said:


> What a wonderful guard ring you have in top of your new garnet! Was it designed to go together?



Where did you source the green garnet? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I finally managed to take photos of these. 
Tiffany Amethyst Flower earrings with diamond
Tiffany CBTY Pink Sapphire Bracelet and Necklace
TIffany Sparkler Amethyst earrings
Local jewellery blue sapphire diamond ring, and earrings. I bought these with my first ever pay check in 2008

I have an aquamarine ring that is being finished with the jeweller. The setting is like below but I asked for some changes. Cannot wait for it to be finished ! The design is mine and is inspired by art deco.


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I finally managed to take photos of these.
> Tiffany Amethyst Flower earrings with diamond
> Tiffany CBTY Pink Sapphire Bracelet and Necklace
> TIffany Sparkler Amethyst earrings
> Local jewellery blue sapphire diamond ring, and earrings. I bought these with my first ever pay check in 2008
> 
> I have an aquamarine ring that is being finished with the jeweller. The setting is like below but I asked for some changes. Cannot wait for it to be finished ! The design is mine and is inspired by art deco.


Such a pretty collection!  Can’t wait to see your aquamarine ring when it’s completed.


----------



## grnbri

essiedub said:


> What a wonderful guard ring you have in top of your new garnet! Was it designed to go together?





Mpill said:


> Where did you source the green garnet? It’s gorgeous!



thank you! Both the stacking ring and the garnet are from Marrow Fine.  The designer is really talented and specializes in stackers as well as unique feminine pieces. She is also auctioning a gemstone piece for #blm


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> Such a pretty collection!  Can’t wait to see your aquamarine ring when it’s completed.


Thanks so much! neither can I haha. just to get it to this stage was 3 months wait. the jeweller has been a bit slow, and then there as COVID19. 
I cannot wait! I will share once its ready


----------



## efleon

I am loving that huge iceberg of an aquamarine! Gorgeous color!,
That exact type of hunk is next on my wishlist.
Can’t wait to see it with that amazing undergallery.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

efleon said:


> I am loving that huge iceberg of an aquamarine! Gorgeous color!,
> That exact type of hunk is next on my wishlist.
> Can’t wait to see it with that amazing undergallery.



thanks so much. It is almost 30ct (around 29.9ct on its certificate). I actually wanted one smaller, around 15-20ct but I couldn't find one with the colour I wanted in that size range. They found this one and brought it in for me. They got a few around 10-15ct which were close to the colour I wanted but weren't right on what I wanted. So its a bit bigger but in the end its turned out pretty well. 
i will defo share when i get it back  
cant wait to see what you order in. loved your art deco ring you recently shared. something like that is on my wish list haha  we must have similar style  xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

grnbri said:


> thank you! Both the stacking ring and the garnet are from Marrow Fine.  The designer is really talented and specializes in stackers as well as unique feminine pieces. She is also auctioning a gemstone piece for #blm



this is gorgeous thanks so much for sharing ! totally love your rings!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Probably a bit off-topic, but can anyone tell what kind of gemstone this is? It belonged to my late father and I took it out of my grandmother's safe some years ago. It's several decades old and has some small nicks and the edges slightly chipped. Not sure if that is an indicator of the hardness (I have no idea about gems).

After reading up on gemstone identification I placed it under my gel nail polish UV lamp to check for fluorescence. Then again I think several stones show that kind of fluorescence. I'd go to a jeweller if I didn't have to avoid COVID at all costs (will fly into a country with very strict rules and need to show a negative test result some days before boarding the flight).

From my online research it could be anything from pink/purple ruby, sapphire to spinell, topas, garnet and amethyst (although I believe the latter doesn't fluoresce in red) or tanzanite.

It is much more transparent than in the pics (bad lighting), like glass actually. I assume it isn't glass due to the fluorescence. The ring itself is solid gold judging from the "18K" stamp inside.


----------



## shaezie

Hi @CrackBerryCream. I would love to help you identify this stone but unfortunately I am not an expert or professional gemologist. But based on the look of the stone it may be a spinel or sapphire as you guessed or a tourmaline.  But of course we cannot tell exactly. I have a few questions.
1.) Is the stone bicolour?
2.) Is it more of a purple or pink?

Maybe one of our friends from here can help or may have an idea about this. 

P.S
I have a gemstone ring from my Grandma which is a bit similar on colour of your one and I'm also not sure what the stone is exactly. ^-^


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you! Yes, the stone is bicolour. The tip and two sides have purple edges. The stone overall is more pink than purple actually. The colour changes a bit depending on the light. In candle light it's an intense orange-y pink, in darkness with only my monitor it seems to glow a bit reddish (maybe UV from the monitor)?, in sun and daylight it's a blue-ish pink.

As I had to pick up an official document today for travel soon (which requires a negative COVID test) I figured I could just drop by a jeweller quickly... unfortunately they really can't tell just by looking at the colour and would have to send it off to their gemologist lab, which currently takes around a month due to summer time. I will go back and send it off when I'm back from travelling in August. But would be very happy for hints in the meantime.

The jeweler's first idea was amethyst, but then she said it is unusually pink for an amethyst. She was also surprised at the intensity of the glow under UV light. Then again she can't say whether it's from treatment, naturally etc...

My uneducated assumption right now is bicolour colour changing sapphire (from googling  feel like someone self-diagnosing reading up symptoms...).

Edit: I attached more pics from Sunlight, candlelight, indirect daylight and monitor light... I'm a bit obsessed with it right now

Direct sunlight



Indirect daylight



Candle









Monitor










shaezie said:


> Hi @CrackBerryCream. I would love to help you identify this stone but unfortunately I am not an expert or professional gemologist. But based on the look of the stone it may be a spinel or sapphire as you guessed or a tourmaline.  But of course we cannot tell exactly. I have a few questions.
> 1.) Is the stone bicolour?
> 2.) Is it more of a purple or pink?
> 
> Maybe one of our friends from here can help or may have an idea about this.
> 
> P.S
> I have a gemstone ring from my Grandma which is a bit similar on colour of your one and I'm also not sure what the stone is exactly. ^-^


----------



## limom

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Yes, the stone is bicolour. The tip and two sides have purple edges. The stone overall is more pink than purple actually. The colour changes a bit depending on the light. In candle light it's an intense orange-y pink, in darkness with only my monitor it seems to glow a bit reddish (maybe UV from the monitor)?, in sun and daylight it's a blue-ish pink.
> 
> As I had to pick up an official document today for travel soon (which requires a negative COVID test) I figured I could just drop by a jeweller quickly... unfortunately they really can't tell just by looking at the colour and would have to send it off to their gemologist lab, which currently takes around a month due to summer time. I will go back and send it off when I'm back from travelling in August. But would be very happy for hints in the meantime.
> 
> The jeweler's first idea was amethyst, but then she said it is unusually pink for an amethyst. She was also surprised at the intensity of the glow under UV light. Then again she can't say whether it's from treatment, naturally etc...
> 
> My uneducated assumption right now is bicolour colour changing sapphire (from googling  feel like someone self-diagnosing reading up symptoms...).
> 
> Edit: I attached more pics from Sunlight, candlelight, indirect daylight and monitor light... I'm a bit obsessed with it right now
> 
> Direct sunlight
> View attachment 4776085
> 
> 
> Indirect daylight
> View attachment 4776089
> 
> 
> Candle
> View attachment 4776086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776088
> 
> 
> Monitor
> View attachment 4776084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776082


Did you try to ask at the price scope forum? There are some real experts there.








						Premier Diamond and Jewelry Community | PriceScope
					

PriceScope is the largest Diamond and Jewelry Community with Diamond Search and Comparison Tool, Diamond Consumer Forums and Diamond Guides



					www.pricescope.com
				



I would have guessed it was an amethyst as well.


----------



## Deleted 698298

CrackBerryCream said:


> Probably a bit off-topic, but can anyone tell what kind of gemstone this is? It belonged to my late father and I took it out of my grandmother's safe some years ago. It's several decades old and has some small nicks and the edges slightly chipped. Not sure if that is an indicator of the hardness (I have no idea about gems).
> 
> After reading up on gemstone identification I placed it under my gel nail polish UV lamp to check for fluorescence. Then again I think several stones show that kind of fluorescence. I'd go to a jeweller if I didn't have to avoid COVID at all costs (will fly into a country with very strict rules and need to show a negative test result some days before boarding the flight).
> 
> From my online research it could be anything from pink/purple ruby, sapphire to spinell, topas, garnet and amethyst (although I believe the latter doesn't fluoresce in red) or tanzanite.
> 
> It is much more transparent than in the pics (bad lighting), like glass actually. I assume it isn't glass due to the fluorescence. The ring itself is solid gold judging from the "18K" stamp inside.
> 
> View attachment 4773943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773948


Purple garnet? It’s difficult to say without holding the stone and looking at it closely. Hope you’ll get your answer from a gemologist


----------



## CrackBerryCream

limom said:


> Did you try to ask at the price scope forum? There are some real experts there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premier Diamond and Jewelry Community | PriceScope
> 
> 
> PriceScope is the largest Diamond and Jewelry Community with Diamond Search and Comparison Tool, Diamond Consumer Forums and Diamond Guides
> 
> 
> 
> www.pricescope.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed it was an amethyst as well.



Didn't know this forum existed, thank you! Will post there as well 



Consumer2much said:


> Purple garnet? It’s difficult to say without holding the stone and looking at it closely. Hope you’ll get your answer from a gemologist



Thank you! It's a matter of time, but I would love to know now instead of in a month+ haha


----------



## shaezie

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Yes, the stone is bicolour. The tip and two sides have purple edges. The stone overall is more pink than purple actually. The colour changes a bit depending on the light. In candle light it's an intense orange-y pink, in darkness with only my monitor it seems to glow a bit reddish (maybe UV from the monitor)?, in sun and daylight it's a blue-ish pink.
> 
> As I had to pick up an official document today for travel soon (which requires a negative COVID test) I figured I could just drop by a jeweller quickly... unfortunately they really can't tell just by looking at the colour and would have to send it off to their gemologist lab, which currently takes around a month due to summer time. I will go back and send it off when I'm back from travelling in August. But would be very happy for hints in the meantime.
> 
> The jeweler's first idea was amethyst, but then she said it is unusually pink for an amethyst. She was also surprised at the intensity of the glow under UV light. Then again she can't say whether it's from treatment, naturally etc...
> 
> My uneducated assumption right now is bicolour colour changing sapphire (from googling  feel like someone self-diagnosing reading up symptoms...).
> 
> Edit: I attached more pics from Sunlight, candlelight, indirect daylight and monitor light... I'm a bit obsessed with it right now
> 
> Direct sunlight
> View attachment 4776085
> 
> 
> Indirect daylight
> View attachment 4776089
> 
> 
> Candle
> View attachment 4776086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776088
> 
> 
> Monitor
> View attachment 4776084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776082




Now the images are better. I had a look up as well on what stone could it be and and my guesses were down to two which are amethyst or tourmaline. I have two images here which i based on the first two pictures you sent recently.  The first image is tourmaline and the second one is the amethyst. But of course we can't be so sure so still taking it to a jeweller and have it checked professionally is the best thing you can do. So I wish you the best of luck and hope it won't take that long for the result to come out. 

Cheers! Take care xx


----------



## shaezie

@CrackBerryCream  please do let us know once you have it checked. Would be nice to know as well what stone it really is coz it's a lovely piece you have there. Thanks love xx


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you! At the PriceScope forum one member guesses synthethic sapphire or synthethic spinel based on the heavy UV glow. I'm dying to know what it really is and wished I had taken it to a jeweler back when my grandma offered me to take whatever I want.

I will definitely let you know, but due to my travelling schedule the ring won't be back from the lab until early September (sending it in when I'm back in August). I will have it resized as it's almost too loose even for my pointer finger.



shaezie said:


> Now the images are better. I had a look up as well on what stone could it be and and my guesses were down to two which are amethyst or tourmaline. I have two images here which i based on the first two pictures you sent recently.  The first image is tourmaline and the second one is the amethyst. But of course we can't be so sure so still taking it to a jeweller and have it checked professionally is the best thing you can do. So I wish you the best of luck and hope it won't take that long for the result to come out.
> 
> Cheers! Take care xx





shaezie said:


> @CrackBerryCream  please do let us know once you have it checked. Would be nice to know as well what stone it really is coz it's a lovely piece you have there. Thanks love xx


----------



## Bunny-luv

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sapphire and diamond studs set in 18k white gold - gift from my mother, she originally had them made to wear to my wedding with a matching pendant in 2011


I love the sentimental meaning of them. And they are gorgeous and timeless.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bunny-luv said:


> I love the sentimental meaning of them. And they are gorgeous and timeless.



Thank you!


----------



## beachkaka

Do you ladies usually buy the gemstone separately and custom made from local jeweler or buy the set from stores? I am new to gemstone and have being doing some research and checking some gemstone sellers from Instagram for a while, looks like some nice 1-2 ct custom made rings are even cost much more than branded non gemstone ones. Any tips for finding a good gemstone jewelry are appreciated. Btw, there are a lot of eye candies here. Yummm.


----------



## shaezie

beachkaka said:


> Do you ladies usually buy the gemstone separately and custom made from local jeweler or buy the set from stores? I am new to gemstone and have being doing some research and checking some gemstone sellers from Instagram for a while, looks like some nice 1-2 ct custom made rings are even cost much more than branded non gemstone ones. Any tips for finding a good gemstone jewelry are appreciated. Btw, there are a lot of eye candies here. Yummm.




Hi. For me, I buy the sets from my trusted jewellery channels. I started buying gemstone jewelleries from a jewellery channel being advertised and that was when I started learning about gemstones and collecting them. Though buying gemstones separately is also good coz you'll get to have it custom made to the design you want. And also make sure that if you buy gemstones on its own it should have a certificate of authentication.


----------



## beachkaka

shaezie said:


> Hi. For me, I buy the sets from my trusted jewellery channels. I started buying gemstone jewelleries from a jewellery channel being advertised and that was when I started learning about gemstones and collecting them. Though buying gemstones separately is also good coz you'll get to have it custom made to the design you want. And also make sure that if you buy gemstones on its own it should have a certificate of authentication.


Thanks for your tips. It’s very helpful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

my aquamarine i finally got back from being set. so gorgeous super happy with it


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> my aquamarine i finally got back from being set. so gorgeous super happy with it
> 
> View attachment 4808450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808452


Magnificent!! Congratulations!


----------



## efleon

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> my aquamarine i finally got back from being set. so gorgeous super happy with it
> 
> View attachment 4808450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808452


We’ve been patiently waiting for thus Beauty and wow it was worth the wait.
I’ve seen aquamarine rings but that is the absolute best ever!
Amazing.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> Magnificent!! Congratulations!



Thank you so much. I am over joyed. Cant wait until things open back up and I can have a fun night out wearing her  xx



efleon said:


> We’ve been patiently waiting for thus Beauty and wow it was worth the wait.
> I’ve seen aquamarine rings but that is the absolute best ever!
> Amazing.
> Enjoy!!!



Thank you so much, lovely. I am super happy .   it all turned out as i hoped. I feel like a princess when I wear it, which is the best feeling. Thank you again for your lovely comments, totally made my day  xx


----------



## shaezie

I do agree. This is one of the best aquamarine ring I've ever seen.  So gorgeous.


----------



## shaezie

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> my aquamarine i finally got back from being set. so gorgeous super happy with it
> 
> View attachment 4808450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808452





I do agree. This is one of the best aquamarine ring I've ever seen.  So gorgeous.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

shaezie said:


> I do agree. This is one of the best aquamarine ring I've ever seen.  So gorgeous.



Thank you so much ! That comment is lovely, totally made my day 
xx


----------



## CrackBerryCream

shaezie said:


> @CrackBerryCream  please do let us know once you have it checked. Would be nice to know as well what stone it really is coz it's a lovely piece you have there. Thanks love xx



Sorry for the long wait, but I finally got to know from a jeweller (who sent it to a lab) that it is a synthetic corundom. I'll have it resized now as the jeweller initially guessed from the colour that it could be treated glass (higher breakage probability) and with corundom damage is unlikely. Thank you again for your input!


----------



## shaezie

CrackBerryCream said:


> Sorry for the long wait, but I finally got to know from a jeweller (who sent it to a lab) that it is a synthetic corundom. I'll have it resized now as the jeweller initially guessed from the colour that it could be treated glass (higher breakage probability) and with corundom damage is unlikely. Thank you again for your input!



No worries. In our current world things might be slower than usual. At least you got to know what stone it was and not just guessing. 

You're most welcome and anytime love. Xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

TOUS earrings with pearl and orange quartzite, amazonite, MOP, rose quartzite and quartz with dumortierite


----------



## SmokieDragon

TOUS pendant with multi-coloured sapphires worn as an earring


----------



## shaezie

@SmokieDragon cute pairs of earrings you got in there ^-^.


----------



## SmokieDragon

shaezie said:


> @SmokieDragon cute pairs of earrings you got in there ^-^.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onyx bracelet


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> TOUS pendant with multi-coloured sapphires worn as an earring
> 
> View attachment 4870580


These are really gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> These are really gorgeous!



Thanks so much! I can open the earrings up and basically add any pendant to it so that I have different earrings but I've become hooked with how this one looks, so no changing this one out haha


----------



## RT1

I don't blame you...this looks superb!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue topaz and lavender jadeite rings


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My husband gifted this to me for our 8 year wedding anniversary. So delighted and grateful.
TCo Soleste Aquamarine


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My husband gifted this to me for our 8 year wedding anniversary. So delighted and grateful.
> TCo Soleste Aquamarine
> 
> View attachment 4902233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902239


Congratulations on your anniversary!  Your pendant is beautiful!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!  Your pendant is beautiful!!!



Thank you so much ! I feel very lucky and grateful indeed such a nice pendant  xx


----------



## shaezie

Have you ladies heard of a gemstone called Aquaprase? Here's my Aquaprase ring that I've purchased recently.


----------



## RT1

shaezie said:


> Have you ladies heard of a gemstone called Aquaprase? Here's my Aquaprase ring that I've purchased recently.


It is quite beautiful.      Love the coloring on the stone.
It is a newly discovered stone being a precious and unique variant of Chalcedony originating from Africa.


----------



## shaezie

RT1 said:


> It is quite beautiful.      Love the coloring on the stone.
> It is a newly discovered stone being a precious and unique variant of Chalcedony originating from Africa.



Thanks @RT1 .


----------



## ulla

Pevi said:


> An heirloom from my mom, diamond and Colombian emerald necklace. It’s huge IRL, I don’t think I can wear this anywhere, but it’s gorgeous.
> And yes, I’m wearing a  pajama top


I would wear it any time I want. I mean always


----------



## shaezie

Hi everyone. So today, as I was going through my jewellery box I found my few pearl jewelleries. Is anyone here a pearl lover? I mean who doesn't have a pearl or two or more in their collection right? Please show and let us see your classic collection. Cheers!


----------



## skyqueen

shaezie said:


> Have you ladies heard of a gemstone called Aquaprase? Here's my Aquaprase ring that I've purchased recently.





shaezie said:


> Hi everyone. So today, as I was going through my jewellery box I found my few pearl jewelleries. Is anyone here a pearl lover? I mean who doesn't have a pearl or two or more in their collection right? Please show and let us see your classic collection. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 4911905


Love your Aquaprase ring 
Please post your lovely pearl jewelry here, too...we love pearls!






						The PEARL Lovers Thread!
					

Speaking of pearls, I saw this Chaumet hairpiece on insta and thought it was gorgeous. Hopefully my local chaumet retailer has it as they usually don’t receive too many of these types of items.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shaezie

skyqueen said:


> Love your Aquaprase ring
> Please post your lovely pearl jewelry here, too...we love pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PEARL Lovers Thread!
> 
> 
> Speaking of pearls, I saw this Chaumet hairpiece on insta and thought it was gorgeous. Hopefully my local chaumet retailer has it as they usually don’t receive too many of these types of items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Sure. I'll post it there too. Thank you so much xx.


----------



## shaezie

Hello everyone. How are you all doing? It's late but better late than never. I thought that I'll post a gemstone that correspond with its birth month. Also, please feel free to post here too. So for this February, I'll post an amethyst jewellery coz it's the gemstone for this month. Here's a pair of earrings and a ring ^-^ Cheers!


----------



## jelliedfeels

shaezie said:


> Hello everyone. How are you all doing? It's late but better late than never. I thought that I'll post a gemstone that correspond with its birth month. Also, please feel free to post here too. So for this February, I'll post an amethyst jewellery coz it's the gemstone for this month. Here's a pair of earrings and a ring ^-^ Cheers!


Very pretty.
I love an amethyst.


----------



## shaezie

jelliedfeels said:


> Very pretty.
> I love an amethyst.



thank you @jelliedfeels


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Lucky enough to have found 2 vintage sterling scarab charms On eBay. Pretty sure they are carnelian and chrysoprase.


----------



## jelliedfeels

yellow and green ring with green my yellow top.

My mum got this off QVC. It’s 9k with citrines, peridots and green CZ I think.


----------



## shaezie

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Lucky enough to have found 2 vintage sterling scarab charms On eBay. Pretty sure they are carnelian and chrysoprase.
> 
> View attachment 5005183



Ahh, that's so cute


----------



## shaezie

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5007157
> 
> yellow and green ring with green my yellow top.
> 
> My mum got this off QVC. It’s 9k with citrines, peridots and green CZ I think.



Pretty. I love the setting of that ring. ^-^


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

shaezie said:


> Ahh, that's so cute



thank you!


----------



## shaezie

Hello. How's everybody doing? Hope you're all well. Happy Easter to all. It's April and that means it's time for the shiniest gemstone of all time. Can't wait to see all your lovely pieces. For now I'll share my simple stack from Easter Sunday.  Cheers!


----------



## Cool Breeze

shaezie said:


> Hello. How's everybody doing? Hope you're all well. Happy Easter to all. It's April and that means it's time for the shiniest gemstone of all time. Can't wait to see all your lovely pieces. For now I'll share my simple stack from Easter Sunday.  Cheers!


Beautiful pieces!  I especially love the diamond wrap ring.


----------



## shaezie

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful pieces!  I especially love the diamond wrap ring.



Thank you xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey Guys ! My hubby got these made for my 34th birthday. Feeling like a princess  what a lovely gift. 
We went to a local jeweller and i asked to see what gemstones they had. I saw a lot of really cool stones and we started just playing with combinations. Then we ended up putting these aquamarines and pink spinel's next to each other and all of us went "omg". haha. I didn't want to spend that much and i went back a few times because I didn't want to ask my husband to spend more than his original budget. He said he didn't mind at all, and that ill probably end up getting them so just do it anyways.
Feeling very lucky. 
I also love what the represent to me. I'm currently pregnant with a boy (24 weeks), and afterwards i thought - the pink is me, and the blue is him. (I know its a very traditional way of thinking about gender - so sorry if this upsets anyone. i thought it was nice representation that the two of us are together and even though they are a birthday present, i feel very connected to the representation of togetherness as well.)
Anyways here they are ! 18ct white gold, 2x spinel's  4.32ct, 2x aquamarines 5.39ct.


----------



## limom

They are BEAUTIFUL.
That pink


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Guys ! My hubby got these made for my 34th birthday. Feeling like a princess  what a lovely gift.
> We went to a local jeweller and i asked to see what gemstones they had. I saw a lot of really cool stones and we started just playing with combinations. Then we ended up putting these aquamarines and pink spinel's next to each other and all of us went "omg". haha. I didn't want to spend that much and i went back a few times because I didn't want to ask my husband to spend more than his original budget. He said he didn't mind at all, and that ill probably end up getting them so just do it anyways.
> Feeling very lucky.
> I also love what the represent to me. I'm currently pregnant with a boy (24 weeks), and afterwards i thought - the pink is me, and the blue is him. (I know its a very traditional way of thinking about gender - so sorry if this upsets anyone. i thought it was nice representation that the two of us are together and even though they are a birthday present, i feel very connected to the representation of togetherness as well.)
> Anyways here they are ! 18ct white gold, 2x spinel's  4.32ct, 2x aquamarines 5.39ct.


What beautiful earrings!  I love the story behind them and I understand your emotional connection.  Wear them in good health.  Please keep us posted on your baby.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> What beautiful earrings!  I love the story behind them and I understand your emotional connection.  Wear them in good health.  Please keep us posted on your baby.



thank you very much lovely lady  ill post a photo of us wearing them together (ok ill be wearing them and he will be sleeping haha). xx


----------



## Canturi lover

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Guys ! My hubby got these made for my 34th birthday. Feeling like a princess  what a lovely gift.
> We went to a local jeweller and i asked to see what gemstones they had. I saw a lot of really cool stones and we started just playing with combinations. Then we ended up putting these aquamarines and pink spinel's next to each other and all of us went "omg". haha. I didn't want to spend that much and i went back a few times because I didn't want to ask my husband to spend more than his original budget. He said he didn't mind at all, and that ill probably end up getting them so just do it anyways.
> Feeling very lucky.
> I also love what the represent to me. I'm currently pregnant with a boy (24 weeks), and afterwards i thought - the pink is me, and the blue is him. (I know its a very traditional way of thinking about gender - so sorry if this upsets anyone. i thought it was nice representation that the two of us are together and even though they are a birthday present, i feel very connected to the representation of togetherness as well.)
> Anyways here they are ! 18ct white gold, 2x spinel's  4.32ct, 2x aquamarines 5.39ct.


Congratulations on your pregnancy and your beautiful earrings!  They are stunning and classic.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Canturi lover said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy and your beautiful earrings!  They are stunning and classic.


Thanks very much my dear. Cant wait to get more wear out of them haha xx


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Amethyst
> View attachment 4717018


Wow! Love this! Remember we’re sisters from a different mister! When you want to pass it on I’m here. Love you!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wow! Love this! Remember we’re sisters from a different mister! When you want to pass it on I’m here. Love you!


LOL! You are one of my favorite gals…on tPF and off. Proud to be your sister!
Love you, too


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## Souzie

Pink sapphire baguette and diamond band...


----------



## foxgal

What a fun thread! There is so much focus on tPF on diamonds…it’s nice to find fellow gemstone lovers! I love all the colors and fun of various stones…I’ll just post a few of my favorites. Blue sapphire wedding set and alexandrite solitaire, and prehnite and mother-of-pearl rings. 

Plus, thinking of adding this London blue topaz tennis bracelet (bottom pic) to my collection. I’d been thinking of a DBTY bracelet but also love tennis bracelets as the design goes all the way around. But find diamond tennis styles a bit to blingy for my everyday look (I’m VERY casual) so thought a gemstone tennis bracelet might be better, kwim!?!


----------



## jelliedfeels

foxgal said:


> What a fun thread! There is so much focus on tPF on diamonds…it’s nice to find fellow gemstone lovers! I love all the colors and fun of various stones…I’ll just post a few of my favorites. Blue sapphire wedding set and alexandrite solitaire, and prehnite and mother-of-pearl rings.
> 
> Plus, thinking of adding this London blue topaz tennis bracelet (bottom pic) to my collection. I’d been thinking of a DBTY bracelet but also love tennis bracelets as the design goes all the way around. But find diamond tennis styles a bit to blingy for my everyday look (I’m VERY casual) so thought a gemstone tennis bracelet might be better, kwim!?!
> 
> View attachment 5209690
> View attachment 5209691
> View attachment 5209692


I think it’s a beautiful tennis bracelet which is definitely more versatile for casual wear. CBTY are lovely too though.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Little Opal


----------



## mrs moulds

My gemstone tennis bracelets. They are old as gold, but, still love them ❤️


----------



## Volvomom

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Guys ! My hubby got these made for my 34th birthday. Feeling like a princess  what a lovely gift.
> We went to a local jeweller and i asked to see what gemstones they had. I saw a lot of really cool stones and we started just playing with combinations. Then we ended up putting these aquamarines and pink spinel's next to each other and all of us went "omg". haha. I didn't want to spend that much and i went back a few times because I didn't want to ask my husband to spend more than his original budget. He said he didn't mind at all, and that ill probably end up getting them so just do it anyways.
> Feeling very lucky.
> I also love what the represent to me. I'm currently pregnant with a boy (24 weeks), and afterwards i thought - the pink is me, and the blue is him. (I know its a very traditional way of thinking about gender - so sorry if this upsets anyone. i thought it was nice representation that the two of us are together and even though they are a birthday present, i feel very connected to the representation of togetherness as well.)
> Anyways here they are ! 18ct white gold, 2x spinel's  4.32ct, 2x aquamarines 5.39ct.


Earrings are gorgeous and I too love the story behind them.    Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Volvomom said:


> Earrings are gorgeous and I too love the story behind them.    Enjoy!!!!!!!



Thanks so much ! That is so kind of you 
My son is now 2.5 weeks old so im in a haze and wondering when ill get to wear them next haha xx


----------



## Pevi

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Guys ! My hubby got these made for my 34th birthday. Feeling like a princess  what a lovely gift.
> We went to a local jeweller and i asked to see what gemstones they had. I saw a lot of really cool stones and we started just playing with combinations. Then we ended up putting these aquamarines and pink spinel's next to each other and all of us went "omg". haha. I didn't want to spend that much and i went back a few times because I didn't want to ask my husband to spend more than his original budget. He said he didn't mind at all, and that ill probably end up getting them so just do it anyways.
> Feeling very lucky.
> I also love what the represent to me. I'm currently pregnant with a boy (24 weeks), and afterwards i thought - the pink is me, and the blue is him. (I know its a very traditional way of thinking about gender - so sorry if this upsets anyone. i thought it was nice representation that the two of us are together and even though they are a birthday present, i feel very connected to the representation of togetherness as well.)
> Anyways here they are ! 18ct white gold, 2x spinel's  4.32ct, 2x aquamarines 5.39ct.


They’re amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Pevi said:


> They’re amazing! Congratulations.


thanks very much xx


----------



## Purrsey

_~edited


----------



## Purrsey

I don't find much on spinel.
How's the longevity of it? I'm looking for a few gems to do some bespoke rings. Spinel, sapphire, tanzanite. These are what interest me. 
I'm introduced a grey spinel - is it worth getting it?


----------



## foxgal

Purrsey said:


> I don't find much on spinel.
> How's the longevity of it? I'm looking for a few gems to do some bespoke rings. Spinel, sapphire, tanzanite. These are what interest me.
> I'm introduced a grey spinel - is it worth getting it?



I’ve seen some grey spinel rings that are absolutely gorgeous! Spinel is 7.5-8 on the Mohs scale, so fairly hard…durable enough for daily wear. Check out AuroraDesigner.com - they sell rings and loose stones in all the gems you’re interested in.


----------



## Purrsey

foxgal said:


> I’ve seen some grey spinel rings that are absolutely gorgeous! Spinel is 7.5-8 on the Mohs scale, so fairly hard…durable enough for daily wear. Check out AuroraDesigner.com - they sell rings and loose stones in all the gems you’re interested in.



Thanks for the link!

Have you tried them? I see some low cost spinel i am confused lol.


----------



## foxgal

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Have you tried them? I see some low cost spinel i am confused lol.



No, I haven’t bought from them so can’t speak to the quality of their items. They certainly seem low cost so probably quality is lower too. But some pretty creations for sure!


----------



## Pevi

I haven’t worn this necklace since my wedding shower in 2008! It’s ruby, diamonds and 18k rose gold. I never wear it because I think it does not go with my very simple style, but my eldest daughter’s first communion is this November and I’m wearing a floaty flowery dress that might look good with it (it’s spring in me hemisphere). The necklace is big, though, something you notice immediately, and I’m very low key. I think I’ll decide when I’m fully dressed and ready to go. 

Red gemstones are my favorite.

I’m also attaching pics of other jewelry I might wear with this necklace: the earrings are diamond, ruby and sapphire, the ring is garnet and diamonds in rose gold, and the bangle is yellow gold and garnets.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Here is my 15.93 carat Morganite. Currently in the possession of my jeweler with a ring project underway.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Two custom-made statement necklaces.
8.56 ct Tanzanite and diamond necklace in white gold.
13.29 ct Kunzite, diamond, and pearl necklace in white gold.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Aquamarine ring, gift from hubby when I got a new job.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Garnet ring, gift from hubby for Christmas (his birthstone)


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Custom-made Ethiopian opal ring in rose gold. Pictured with Cartier ring and extra diamond ring.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Custom-made tanzanite bracelet - I got this beauty when I completed a marathon. It features 26 diamond and the one on the back is .2 carats. Get it? 26.2?


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Tanzanite ring and pink tourmaline ring


----------



## Purrsey

I wanted to try a gem from a cutter direct for the first time so I asked him to do one parti sapphire in a cut that he does predominantly.  It's a cute little one in yellow+green. Flown in from down under. Now I've to think what setting I should do on a ring.


----------



## millivanilli

foxgal said:


> What a fun thread! There is so much focus on tPF on diamonds…it’s nice to find fellow gemstone lovers! I love all the colors and fun of various stones…I’ll just post a few of my favorites. Blue sapphire wedding set and alexandrite solitaire, and prehnite and mother-of-pearl rings.
> 
> Plus, thinking of adding this London blue topaz tennis bracelet (bottom pic) to my collection. I’d been thinking of a DBTY bracelet but also love tennis bracelets as the design goes all the way around. But find diamond tennis styles a bit to blingy for my everyday look (I’m VERY casual) so thought a gemstone tennis bracelet might be better, kwim!?!
> 
> View attachment 5209690
> View attachment 5209691



Ah so many amzing gemstones!

Never saw an Alexandrite that big, by any chance could you pleaaaaaaase  post a picture of it after colorchange? I only own a small one, and it's a loose stone (couldn't afford more hahaa), and it's so hard to see the colorchange 

That said, here 's my small collection of gemstones (loose), will post pictures of my jewelry within the next days, as a few things are at the jeweler (cleaning, yearly check-up).

At the moment I am trying to choose between 2 items I want to buy- a ring and a pair of earrings.  Will attach a picture of them, too. PLease tell me what you think of them. Prices are in Euro.
Ring: the ring in the back for 1,109 Euro or the earrings for 680 Euros. Necklace is gorg, but I don't wear any. Your thoughts?


----------



## millivanilli

Purrsey said:


> I don't find much on spinel.
> How's the longevity of it? I'm looking for a few gems to do some bespoke rings. Spinel, sapphire, tanzanite. These are what interest me.
> I'm introduced a grey spinel - is it worth getting it?


on the plusside for SPinel: they are most of the times untreated which will make it more easy to sell them, if necessary

Prices vary, the clearer, the more expensive.  You can see how expensice Spinels can get when looking at that:








						Black Prince's Ruby - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Whenever I am not sure about prices, I tend to go to that page:





						Spinell - ein hochwertiger Farbedelstein. | carat-online.at Edelsteinhandel
					

Spinell ist ein natürlicher Edelstein, der in vielen Farben vorkommt. Am teuersten ist roter Spinell, gefolgt von pink, blau und orange.




					www.carat-online.at


----------



## Cool Breeze

millivanilli said:


> Ah so many amzing gemstones!
> 
> Never saw an Alexandrite that big, by any chance could you pleaaaaaaase  post a picture of it after colorchange? I only own a small one, and it's a loose stone (couldn't afford more hahaa), and it's so hard to see the colorchange
> 
> That said, here 's my small collection of gemstones (loose), will post pictures of my jewelry within the next days, as a few things are at the jeweler (cleaning, yearly check-up).
> 
> At the moment I am trying to choose between 2 items I want to buy- a ring and a pair of earrings.  Will attach a picture of them, too. PLease tell me what you think of them. Prices are in Euro.
> Ring: the ring in the back for 1,109 Euro or the earrings for 680 Euros. Necklace is gorg, but I don't wear any. Your thoughts?


Beautiful collection of gems!  Love the jewelry, too.  What brand is it?


----------



## Compass Rose

Purrsey said:


> I wanted to try a gem from a cutter direct for the first time so I asked him to do one parti sapphire in a cut that he does predominantly.  It's a cute little one in yellow+green. Flown in from down under. Now I've to think what setting I should do on a ring.
> View attachment 5240223
> View attachment 5240224


I would do a beautiful rose gold bezel on that beauty.


----------



## millivanilli

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful collection of gems!  Love the jewelry, too.  What brand is it?


thank you dear, it's growing... slowly but steadily. Actually I am trying to find a haüyne stone over 5 mm which is... it's a haunt. till now no luck. Last gem I haunted over years was the Alexandrite.

There is no brand, it's a local jeweler who makes the pieces by himself.


----------



## Purrsey

Compass Rose said:


> I would do a beautiful rose gold bezel on that beauty.


Thanks. That's what I told my jeweller  Want a bezel ring but in YG since I'm not much into RG. Should be ready in a few days time.


----------



## Compass Rose

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. That's what I told my jeweller  Want a bezel ring but in YG since I'm not much into RG. Should be ready in a few days time.


I'm sure you will show us how beautiful it turned out!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Bal&ValGal said:


> Tanzanite ring and pink tourmaline ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230074



WOW this outfit is total goals. Stunning ! wear in good health  x


----------



## foxgal

millivanilli said:


> Ah so many amzing gemstones!
> 
> Never saw an Alexandrite that big, by any chance could you pleaaaaaaase  post a picture of it after colorchange? I only own a small one, and it's a loose stone (couldn't afford more hahaa), and it's so hard to see the colorchange
> 
> That said, here 's my small collection of gemstones (loose), will post pictures of my jewelry within the next days, as a few things are at the jeweler (cleaning, yearly check-up).
> 
> At the moment I am trying to choose between 2 items I want to buy- a ring and a pair of earrings.  Will attach a picture of them, too. PLease tell me what you think of them. Prices are in Euro.
> Ring: the ring in the back for 1,109 Euro or the earrings for 680 Euros. Necklace is gorg, but I don't wear any. Your thoughts?



What an amazing collection of loose stones you have! Lots of great jewelry possibilities….what fun!

My alexandrite is actually lab-created and thus wasn’t expensive at all. But it is one of my June birthstones and I love it. See how pink it looks under incandescent light and then dark teal in natural sun.


----------



## shaezie

Purrsey said:


> I wanted to try a gem from a cutter direct for the first time so I asked him to do one parti sapphire in a cut that he does predominantly.  It's a cute little one in yellow+green. Flown in from down under. Now I've to think what setting I should do on a ring.
> View attachment 5240223
> View attachment 5240224


Lovely. I keep seeing designs for your ring in my mind.


----------



## shaezie

foxgal said:


> What a fun thread! There is so much focus on tPF on diamonds…it’s nice to find fellow gemstone lovers! I love all the colors and fun of various stones…I’ll just post a few of my favorites. Blue sapphire wedding set and alexandrite solitaire, and prehnite and mother-of-pearl rings.
> 
> Plus, thinking of adding this London blue topaz tennis bracelet (bottom pic) to my collection. I’d been thinking of a DBTY bracelet but also love tennis bracelets as the design goes all the way around. But find diamond tennis styles a bit to blingy for my everyday look (I’m VERY casual) so thought a gemstone tennis bracelet might be better, kwim!?!
> 
> View attachment 5209690
> View attachment 5209691
> View attachment 5209692


These are stunners! I'm glad that I've created this thread and connect to fellow gemstones lover. I'm ecstatically happy to see everyone's collection and different stones and designs. Yay!


----------



## VishnuB

Love to watch this amazing gemstone collection over here.


----------



## shaezie

Hi Vishnu. It's fun isn't it? Please feel free to share some of yours as well.


----------



## Purrsey

Purrsey said:


> I wanted to try a gem from a cutter direct for the first time so I asked him to do one parti sapphire in a cut that he does predominantly.  It's a cute little one in yellow+green. Flown in from down under. Now I've to think what setting I should do on a ring.
> View attachment 5240223
> View attachment 5240224


Finally went to collect my overdue ring  

Theres a Xmas decor next to the jeweller shop but couldn't get a clear pic with  all the backlights.


----------



## Allshinythings

My 2 faviorites - sapphire and morganite


----------



## shaezie

Got this emerald ring as a treat for my self last Christmas and I just love it. It's so lovely^-^


----------



## AnushkaD

Hi, I am considering purchasing these two rings by Faberge, purple sapphire and yellow sapphire, with coloured gems and diamonds on the shoulders. I would very much appreciate the opinion of the purse forum members  who have far more knowledge than me. Many thanks.


----------



## papertiger

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I am considering purchasing these two rings by Faberge, purple sapphire and yellow sapphire, with coloured gems and diamonds on the shoulders. I would very much appreciate the opinion of the purse forum members  who have far more knowledge than me. Many thanks.
> View attachment 5361539
> View attachment 5361539



Not sure of what you're asking for, but in terms of rarity, coloured sapphires are less available in non-blue. Of fancy sapphires, yellow and purple are quite common, not so much at these sizes. Fancy sapphires are often heat treated (these look like they have been). Sapphires can be most colours, just not red (coz then they're rubies). The fancy sapphire that would be a find is an apricot-pink called a padparadscha.

These are really pretty examples though and they look lovely worn together you could wear them separately too. 

I used to have a ring from the Middle-East that had pretty coloured sapphires. I still have some non-heat-treated pink sapphire earrings.


----------



## AnushkaD

Thanks Papertiger, that’s helpful information. The rings are relatively expensive, the purple is £7,320 and the yellow is £4,320. I was wondering if these are a good investment (brand and stones) or is the money better spent on Van Cleef, which I also enjoy.


----------



## Deleted 698298

It is a lot of money for these rings, even though they look breathtaking worn together! As papertiger mentioned, please check for specs on the rings, ie if gems are heated, where from, etc. the natural rocks that look like your photo would be an amazing investment but something tells me Faberge’s are not pure natural and untreated. Also, Faberge is a well established house but from what I can see on the web the re-sale value is not so great…I believe their eggs hold value better…Having said that I own an eternity with small rubies by Faberge and it’s a lovely very well made ring, too expensive though and you could get something much better for the price, you pay a lot for the jewels just being “Faberge”


----------



## AnushkaD

Consumer2much said:


> It is a lot of money for these rings, even though they look breathtaking worn together! As papertiger mentioned, please check for specs on the rings, ie if gems are heated, where from, etc. the natural rocks that look like your photo would be an amazing investment but something tells me Faberge’s are not pure natural and untreated. Also, Faberge is a well established house but from what I can see on the web the re-sale value is not so great…I believe their eggs hold value better…Having said that I own an eternity with small rubies by Faberge and it’s a lovely very well made ring, too expensive though and you could get something much better for the price, you pay a lot for the jewels just being “Faberge”


Thanks so much for your reply, it’s very helpful. I have hesitated as I do think the price is high and wonder how much is for the brand. I think you’re right, there are alternatives or I could possibly get something similar made. I shall shop around as I do appreciate the coloured sapphires and they do look stunning together. Thanks so much.


----------



## papertiger

AnushkaD said:


> Thanks Papertiger, that’s helpful information. The rings are relatively expensive, the purple is £7,320 and the yellow is £4,320. I was wondering if these are a good investment (brand and stones) or is the money better spent on Van Cleef, which I also enjoy.



Named brands are always going to way higher than materials suggest. If these are natural colour than they are very special for their size. As @Consumer2much said the eggs are more synonymous with the brand. 

You could get VCA, but it's actually (for me strangely) the more commercial pieces that hold their value rather than the more interesting and rare pieces. 

You could also try to get something like these made (which is what you concluded) but the rings are stunning looking.


----------



## AnushkaD

papertiger said:


> Named brands are always going to way higher than materials suggest. If these are natural colour than they are very special for their size. As @Consumer2much said the eggs are more synonymous with the brand.
> 
> You could get VCA, but it's actually (for me strangely) the more commercial pieces that hold their value rather than the more interesting and rare pieces.
> 
> You could also try to get something like these made (which is what you concluded) but the rings are stunning looking.


Thanks so much. I am torn and will go and take another look tomorrow. I am aware of the eggs but the real value ones date back to the original
brand, not so much the current one, I believe. The current brand 
makes some unusual pieces that we don’t see a lot, many people stick to the same high end names and products within those brand names, I just want something different. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## AnushkaD

papertiger said:


> Named brands are always going to way higher than materials suggest. If these are natural colour than they are very special for their size. As @Consumer2much said the eggs are more synonymous with the brand.
> 
> You could get VCA, but it's actually (for me strangely) the more commercial pieces that hold their value rather than the more interesting and rare pieces.
> 
> You could also try to get something like these made (which is what you concluded) but the rings are stunning looking.



I have been advised the sapphires are from Thailand and only the yellow one has been heat treated. The purple is not heat treated, possibly reflected in the price. The SA has also said that the sapphires are rare and exceptional.


----------



## millivanilli

buuutttttt... treated gemstones really do loose their value at the moment they are treated (even if it's "common"), which they already do when put into a ring or something else - so I personally wouldn't rely on value, if not bought as a solo stone. And even then, you'll never know what the market wants, what buyers ask for (see my last sentences) and so on... So: ig it makes your heart sing, and those rings do look great, buy it.  Regarding prices / Resale value:

When in doubt, I tend to look up the following page






						gemstones online-shop
					

buy competitive-priced gemstones (faceted diamonds and colored stones) in various cuts and colors online




					www.carat-online.at
				




it is available in English, so you can compare prices . By clicking onto the picture of the stone you'll see if the stone was treated, it'll be indicated including the treatment itself.

Mind, that these prices are quite reasonable, so you could add something to the prices they ask for.

Additional information: my jeweler (who got robbed, can you believe it) told me, that actually colored stones aren't that as requested as diamonds, better said: nearly nobody asks for colored stones any more. Lucky me, I got a great Peridot in desirable size for a spectacular price.

So, I'd keep that in mind, that colored stones might become cheaper in the nearer future due to request.


----------



## millivanilli

foxgal said:


> What an amazing collection of loose stones you have! Lots of great jewelry possibilities….what fun!
> 
> My alexandrite is actually lab-created and thus wasn’t expensive at all. But it is one of my June birthstones and I love it. See how pink it looks under incandescent light and then dark teal in natural sun.
> 
> View attachment 5244823
> View attachment 5244824


sorry for my late reply!

It is gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## millivanilli

papertiger said:


> You could get VCA, but it's actually (for me strangely) the more commercial pieces that hold their value rather than the more interesting and rare pieces.



I don't get it either. VCA has such great, amazing, overwhelming pieces, that are totally our of my range, but Lord, if I had the money, I'd buy them in a heartbeat. *dreaming of that little fee they once had and those watches.... *


----------



## Mcandy

This is a recrystallized alexandrite I got it from Japan. Its actually green but showed blue when i took the photo.


----------



## millivanilli

Mcandy said:


> This is a recrystallized alexandrite I got it from Japan. Its actually green but showed blue when i took the photo.


I am such a huge fan of Alexandrites, such a pretty ring!

Please tell me, what does recrystallized means?


----------



## Mcandy

millivanilli said:


> I am such a huge fan of Alexandrites, such a pretty ring!
> 
> Please tell me, what does recrystallized means?


 Its only done in Japan. They use natural alexandrite which has too much inclusions that is not gem quality, make it powder form, take out the inclusions and then recrystallize it back producing a flawless alexandrite. Its a bit different from lab grown in the sense that it still uses natural stone. They also do rubies and sapphires.


----------



## millivanilli

Mcandy said:


> Its only done in Japan. They use natural alexandrite which has too much inclusions that is not gem quality, make it powder form, take out the inclusions and then recrystallize it back producing a flawless alexandrite. Its a bit different from lab grown in the sense that it still uses natural stone. They also do rubies and sapphires.


wow THAT is interesting! Thank you, I learned something new. And I really like that idea, great idea!


----------



## Mcandy

millivanilli said:


> wow THAT is interesting! Thank you, I learned something new. And I really like that idea, great idea!


Welcome. Its a nice stone! Changes color depending on the light. I also got a cats eye diamond ring. Which is from same chrysoberyl family as alexandrite.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Bal&ValGal said:


> Two custom-made statement necklaces.
> 8.56 ct Tanzanite and diamond necklace in white gold.
> 13.29 ct Kunzite, diamond, and pearl necklace in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230063
> View attachment 5230064


Beautiful!  Please don't ever take it out to direct sunlight.  Ultraviolet radiation fades stones over time and so I always remind people that Kunzite is for Night Only!!!  There was a huge kunzite in the window of a top Sydney jewellery shop for many years and over time it went from a bright stunning stone to a washed out sad coloured thing.... sad but true.  ScarfBloke


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hey ladies  
It was my first mothers day in May and my hubby wanted to mark the occasion so I got the below. We sourced the blue sapphire and then i wanted it set in a minimalistic setting. 
I got a sapphire as its the birthstone of both my hubby and 10 month old son (both born in September). i got blue specifically as they both have blue eyes. Admittedly, i did want a lighter hue blue than what i got, but i am happy with it. I got a heart shaped sapphire because he is my son and is very much loved. I got it as a pendant so his heart is close to my heart. Also, it is 3ct, which represents the three of us. 
Hoping one day to gift it to my son, and hopefully him or his partner enjoy it. 
Here she is below.  
Thankyou for letting me share xx


----------



## Volvomom

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey ladies
> It was my first mothers day in May and my hubby wanted to mark the occasion so I got the below. We sourced the blue sapphire and then i wanted it set in a minimalistic setting.
> I got a sapphire as its the birthstone of both my hubby and 10 month old son (both born in September). i got blue specifically as they both have blue eyes. Admittedly, i did want a lighter hue blue than what i got, but i am happy with it. I got a heart shaped sapphire because he is my son and is very much loved. I got it as a pendant so his heart is close to my heart. Also, it is 3ct, which represents the three of us.
> Hoping one day to gift it to my son, and hopefully him or his partner enjoy it.
> Here she is below.
> Thankyou for letting me share xx
> 
> View attachment 5577339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577340


That is so gorgeous and meaningful.   You wear it beautifully


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey ladies
> It was my first mothers day in May and my hubby wanted to mark the occasion so I got the below. We sourced the blue sapphire and then i wanted it set in a minimalistic setting.
> I got a sapphire as its the birthstone of both my hubby and 10 month old son (both born in September). i got blue specifically as they both have blue eyes. Admittedly, i did want a lighter hue blue than what i got, but i am happy with it. I got a heart shaped sapphire because he is my son and is very much loved. I got it as a pendant so his heart is close to my heart. Also, it is 3ct, which represents the three of us.
> Hoping one day to gift it to my son, and hopefully him or his partner enjoy it.
> Here she is below.
> Thankyou for letting me share xx
> 
> View attachment 5577339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577340


What a beautiful and special piece!  I love you lavender jacket, too.


----------



## Allthingsheart

My newest gemstone piece. 18.50 ctw prasiolite ring.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Volvomom said:


> That is so gorgeous and meaningful.   You wear it beautifully



thank you so much. i thought about it for a long time before getting it. i think it got it 2 months after mothers day ahaha! im very grateful for it and my little family xx



Cool Breeze said:


> What a beautiful and special piece!  I love you lavender jacket, too.



thank you so much lovely ! im super lucky to have my two gorgeous men (hubby and son haha). thank you, purple is my favourite colour! it isnt an expensive jacket, i got it from Zara. I much prefer to spend my $ on sparkles haha  xx


----------



## shaezie

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey ladies
> It was my first mothers day in May and my hubby wanted to mark the occasion so I got the below. We sourced the blue sapphire and then i wanted it set in a minimalistic setting.
> I got a sapphire as its the birthstone of both my hubby and 10 month old son (both born in September). i got blue specifically as they both have blue eyes. Admittedly, i did want a lighter hue blue than what i got, but i am happy with it. I got a heart shaped sapphire because he is my son and is very much loved. I got it as a pendant so his heart is close to my heart. Also, it is 3ct, which represents the three of us.
> Hoping one day to gift it to my son, and hopefully him or his partner enjoy it.
> Here she is below.
> Thankyou for letting me share xx
> 
> View attachment 5577339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577340


 That's a lovely and very special necklace. And it's a heart shaped! I love heart shaped things ^-^❤️❤️❤️


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

shaezie said:


> That's a lovely and very special necklace. And it's a heart shaped! I love heart shaped things ^-^❤️❤️❤️



thank you so much it is very special to me x


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sugarcherry said:


> Ruby my birthstone ❤️


Ur so lucky that’s one of the top most durable gem stones


----------



## kubik

Hello! Here's my padparadscha sapphire ring that I designed with my mom. Got this back in 2018 and I usually wear it on my index finger.


----------



## Prada Prince

I commissioned a new ring from my usual jeweller in Hatton Garden and it’s just arrived today. I’m absolutely in love with it. It’s a 1.01 carat pear Padparascha sapphire with 0.30 carats F VS1 diamonds set on a half eternity rose gold band. 

I can foresee that I’m going to be wearing it obsessively for a while since I just got it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Admiring the Padparascha sapphire in daylight… I am obsessed!


----------



## shaezie

Bal&ValGal said:


> Here is my 15.93 carat Morganite. Currently in the possession of my jeweler with a ring project underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230059
> View attachment 5230060
> View attachment 5230061



WOWZERS! I would love to see it when it's finished. ❤️


----------



## shaezie

Hi everyone. Been so very busy that I am seeing your lovely pieces just now. Also just want to share my small rainbow sapphire half eternity ring that I love using at the moment.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My latest addition and enjoying its warmth. Yellow sapphire. 10 year wedding anniversary gift. feeling very spoiled this year ! x


----------



## Mrs.Z

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My latest addition and enjoying its warmth. Yellow sapphire. 10 year wedding anniversary gift. feeling very spoiled this year ! x
> 
> View attachment 5675264


Gorgeous!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous!!


 thanks very much xx


----------

